#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  PTA analysis

## pet_engi

Dear RE`s

Nowadays I am working on PTA analysis (build up test),I try to build an excel sheet fit with this purpose .
but unfortunately I have problem with  pressure derivative calculation.
it will be my pleasure If any one has a such excel sheet or  an advice .



RegardsSee More: PTA analysis

----------


## DAH7542

Der pet_engi,

In the past I built an spreadsheet for such purposes, unfortunatelly I can't share it since it's now property of the last company I worked for. However, pressure derivatives can be easily calculated using Forward, Central or Backward numerical differentiation. Since the error of the Central difference approximation is less than that of the other two methods, this is the preferred approximation.

----------


## reservoirengineer

Check here. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





> Dear RE`s
> 
> Nowadays I am working on PTA analysis (build up test),I try to build an excel sheet fit with this purpose .
> but unfortunately I have problem with  pressure derivative calculation.
> it will be my pleasure If any one has a such excel sheet or  an advice .
> 
> Regards

----------


## reservoirengineer

Check here. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





> Dear RE`s
> 
> Nowadays I am working on PTA analysis (build up test),I try to build an excel sheet fit with this purpose .
> but unfortunately I have problem with  pressure derivative calculation.
> it will be my pleasure If any one has a such excel sheet or  an advice .
> 
> Regards

----------


## pet_engi

Dears 
Thanks a lot for your valuable advice.
Regards

----------


## pet_engi

Dear DAH7542

Firs of all I would to say many thanks for your quick response 
I need this spread sheet for personal using ,not for a public use ,
so that if you can share a part of your spread sheet ,it will be my pleasure 
Warm Regards

----------


## reservoir_re

Thank you!

----------

